# لـــــــــــــوحـــــــــــــات الســـــــــــــلامة .... !!!



## maged_man (20 يونيو 2008)

السلام عليكم ..
أخواني أعضاء السلامة في كل مكان ...
لكم مني كل الحب والتقدير .. لمجهوداتكم الرائعة 
وإسهاماتكم المتميزة في مجال السلامة .. مع العلم أن هذا المنتدى يعتبر طفرة في مجال السلامة العربية .
وأحب أن أتكلم عن أمر أراه مهما ولا نوليه اهتمامنا كثيرا .. ألا وهو لوحات السلامة .
مع العلم أن هذا الأمر مذكور في كود الأوشا وأكواد أخرى .. ولكن أحببت أن نتشارك لنثري هذا الجانب مع ما فيه من إبداع وإعمال للفكر .. وأقصد هنا بالجزء الخاص للعبارات الأخرى .. مثل "* السلامة واجب وليس إختيار *" مثلا يعني .
وهنا أدعوا اجميع لمشاركة ولو بشعار واحد .. ومن الممكن في النهاية أن نجمعهم في ملف واحد ونكتب تحت كل شعار أسم قائله ..
وهكذا ..​


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (24 يونيو 2008)

أخي الكريم موجود موضوع فيه لوحات للسلامة وقد طلبنا من الأخوة أن يشارك كل منهم بما لديه

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t70608.html

ولكن المشاركات ما زالت ضعيفة فيه نتمنى من الأخوة المشاركة بما لديهم من لوحات للسلامة


----------



## maged_man (24 يونيو 2008)

أخي بارك الله فيك على المرور .. 
لقد نبهتني فعلا لهذة المشاركة ..

ولقد وجدت بعض الشعارات ولكنها باللغة الإنجليزية .. فرأيت أن أرفقها عسى أن نجد شعارات عربية يوما ما ...

Put your money on safety, it's a blue-chip investment. 

Falling objects can be brutal if you don't protect your noodle. 

Those precious fingers don't ignore. . . Or they could end up on the floor. 

Protect your back Use a jack. 

One rung too high and you could die 

When you're done messin' up, sweep your darn resin up 

The hotter it gets on the outside, the more water you need inside 

Don't get caught in the web of unsafe acts. (This is written in the background of a spider web.) 

Don't get spooked by safety. (This is placed next to a picture of a ghost) 

Wipe Up and avoid a Slip Up! 

Safe Operators are Smooth Operators 

Personal Protective Equipment is Self Defense 

Time runs out on luck..Do the job the safe way 

We need you! Work safely. 

What you don't know about Safety could Hurt you 

Why learn the hard way? Obey safety rules. 

Wishing won't keep you safe; Safety Will 

Working together gets the job done safely. 

Working without Safety is a Dead-End Job 

You can never over do Safety 

Don't work alone Watch for others 

Flesh and Bone are no match for a grinding Stone 

One bad day at the grinder could ruin your whole life. 

Don't get caught with your guard off....it could be dis-arming 

Guard against man eating machines 

Machine guards keep you on your side. 

Trying to make up time could cost you your life. 

Protect your hands.....Use your head. 

Be hand-in-glove with safety. 

Use your wits.....use padded mitts. 

Replacing a saw guard is easier than replacing a finger. 

Think sharp....never handle broken glass with bare hands. 

Using Safety gloves is all in your hands. 

Safety is our goal...Whats yours? 

Protect your hands, you need them to pick up your pay check. 

Quench the thirst--Safety First 

Do the do's not the don'ts 

THERE HE LIES SOME 6 FEET UNDER DIDN'T HEED THE ROARING THUNDER!! 

BE SAFE AT WORK OR YOU MIGHT MISS WELCOME HOME, A HUG, A KISS 

Business stalls if you slip and fall 

Lead the way, safety today 

Save tomorrow.think safety today 

Those who work the safest way, live to work another day! 

Wear safety shoes and keep a good footing on life. 

To avoid a scene keep your work place clean. 

Stop ! Think ! Then Act ! 

Protect your thoughts and wear a hard hat. 

Keep a grip on life and protect your hands. 

Think safety and act Safely. 

A harness is better than a hearse. 

Be aware of slips and trips. 

SAFETY - The measure of success. 

If in doubt check it out - Safety First. 

Check your shoes and don't let your day slip away. 

Yes safety is my business 

Safety rules are there to follow. So take care and we will see you tomorrow. 

ZERO IN ON SAFETY 

TEAM UP TO SAFETY 

Safety...Do It For Family 

Safety is a race we can all win 

Our Job is Anchored in Safety 

Safety is a Frame of Mind, Get the Picture 

Safety starts with "S" but begins with "YOU" 

Use safety as a vital tool, at work it's the "Golden Rule" 

Forgot your hearing protection? Forget about hearing! 
(some of these are fire-fighter slogans) 


Volunteers do it for free! 

Search & Rescue Officers do it any time, any place, under any conditions and they do it for free. 

Support your local Search and Rescue Squad - Get Lost 

For a good time, Dial 911- operators are standing by! 

Our paramedics give you a charge! 

Hug your kids at home, but belt them in the car! 

If you drink, don't drive. Don't even putt. 

Keep your kids safe. They'll choose your nursing home. 

If everything comes your way, you are in the wrong lane. 

Have another day 

You light 'em, we fight 'em; you crash, we dash. 

Anger is one letter away from Danger. Drive gently. 

If you can't be good, be careful. If you can't be careful, we'll get a call. 

Smoke detectors make good stocking stuffers. (Xmas time sign) 

Be the kind of person your dog thinks you are. 

Triumph is just an "umph" ahead of try. 

Santa likes a clean chimney, so do we. 

The earth spins at 1,000 mph. Wear your seat belts. 

Don't lose your head to gain a minute,
You'll need your head
Your brains are in it! 

Life did not begin by accident. Don't end it as one. 

Unsafe acts will keep you in stitches. 

The door to safety swings on the hinges of common sense. 

Forget the hearse with safety first. 

It's not the bullet that kills you, it's the hole. Call 911. 

Macho does not prove mucho. Do it safely. 

You fall, you call, we haul, that's all. 

Call 1st, call fast, gotta make that v-fib last, till we shock 'um, make 'um jump, get a rhythm, and a pump. 

Old firefighters never die, they just stop arson around!" 

If you drink and drive, you might as well smoke. 

Put Safety into action -- stay out of Traction! 

Safety never takes a holiday 

Working safely is like breathing; If you don't, you die! 

'97 - Too soon to see Heaven - Safety First 

SAFETY IS A STATE OF MIND --- ACCIDENTS ARE AN ABSENCE OF MIND 

Luck runs out but safety is good for life. 

Better dead sure than sure dead. 

The chance taker is the accident maker. 

A wound neglected may be a wound infected. 

At work at play, let safety lead the way. 

Practice safety in all you do -- everyone depends on you! 

You bet your life when you take a chance. 

Only fools break safety rules. 

SAFETY: To be or not to be -- there's no question about it! 

Normal speed meets every need. (forktruck safety) 

"You can't get 'home,' unless you're 'safe.'" 

Alert today - Alive tomorrow. 

Safety is not automatic, think about it. 

Leave sooner, drive slower, live longer. 

Night doubles traffic troubles. 

Stop accidents before they stop you. 

Drive as if every child on the street were you own. 

Better to arrive late than never. 

Working without safety is a dead end job. 

Drive with reason this holiday season. 

Luck runs out, but safety is good for life. 

Look sharp, don't get cut. 

SAFETY! "Behavior for Life" 

Safety...Do It For Life 

Safety, like a good retirement plan, provides for a better tomorrow! 

"Safety" a small investment for a rich future 

Why wear safety glasses? If not, you may end up in the dark 

A close call reported today, is the accident that does not happen tomorrow 

Work to be safe, be safe so you can work 

Health & Safety, words to live by 

Safety is you 

Safety is a product we can live by 

Put safety first and a better day is sure to follow 

The key to long life is to live safety 

Safety is something you can not live without 

Safety makes good dollars and sense 

Safety is a lifetime achievement 

When putting away a chemical shipment, remember Personal Protective Equipment. 

Take care working with Chemical Baths or you may end up taking a Shower. 

If you smell something bad, get out of the lab. 

Is there a special hazard to learn of a chemical you work with, so you won't get burned? 

If you figgit with safety you could lose a diget. (Spelling?) 

Safety's intention is accident prevention 

Safe today - Alive tomorrow 

Safety's the key to accident free 

Before you start - Be safety smart 

Stop! Safety pays 

Put safety first - Prevent the worst 

Don't learn safety by accident 

No injuries to anyone, ever 

You come into this world tied off, so stayed tied off. 

Chance takers are accident makers 

Safety...you do make a difference 

Safety fits like a glove; Try one on! 

Safety... You will regret if you forget. 

Safety is a full time job, don't make it a part time practice. 

Safety... It can charm you, or ALARM you! 

Accidents Big Or Small, Avoid Them All 

What's it Worth - Safety First 

10 Fingers 10 Toes
IF you are not Safe
Who Knows 

You get what you inspect
Not what you expect 

Death lurks in Confined Spaces 

Seat Belts are for kids
Hug them at home
Belt them in the car

Work Safely or
Hurt greatly 

Open the Door to Safety: Awareness is the Key! 

Safety comes before schedule only in the dictionary. 

Safety, it's for life. 

Safety isn't for helping you up, it's to keep you from falling. 

Don't let the safety net turn into a hammock. 

The door to Safety swings on the hinges of common sense. 

The safest RISK is the one you didn't take. 

You can profit from safety or recover without it. 

When in doubt, safety wins out. 

At work, at home, let safety be known 

Unsafe acts will keep you in stitches 

Our mission is and accident free condition 

K.I.S.S. - Keep It Safe and Sound 

Make safety a firtual reality 

Safe minds and safe actions equal a safe worker and satisfaction. 

Safety wins the checkered flag. 

Safety wins the gold. 

Get the safety itch. 

Get in high speed pursuit of safety. 

Safe actions bring lasting satisfaction 

Working safely each day will keep the doctor away. 

Safetycalifrajilisticexpialidosious 

Eye protection is clearly the right choice 

Forget the nurse with safety first. 

Be safety smart right from the start. 

Safety is a mission not an intermission. 

Put safety into action - the wishbone will never rplace the backbone. 

Safety isn't expensive its priceless. 

Unsafe acts will keep you in stitches. 

A spill, a slip, a hospital trip. 

Being safe is like breathing you never want to stop. 

Safety Is Your Life's Work 

At Work, At Home, Let Safety Be Known 

Life did not begin as an accident; don't end it with one. 

30 Days has September.

Safety first
Please remember. 

Safety practices ... Do or die. 

Safety...Do it. Do it right. Do it right now. 

Some have eyes and cannot see
Some have ears and cannot hear
So lets be wise 
And wear our safety gear. 

A CASUAL att I tude toward safe TY=CASUALITY 

Don't learn safety by accident 
Working safely may get old, but so do those who practice it 


Safety is as simple as ABC...Always Be Careful 

Think Safety, Because I Love You Man 

Courtesy and common sense promote safety. 

Don't be safety blinded, be safety minded. 

One split second of carelessness could change your entire future. 

Never think working safe is in vain when it could save a life time of pain. 

Turn your attention to accident prevention. 

Your safety gears are between your ears. 

Make your plant the best, safer than all the rest 

Safety Concious, Smart Obvious. 

When in doubt, safety wins out. 

Safety comes in cans. I can, you can, we can. 

Are you part of the safety TEAM.....(Together Employees Accomplish More) 

Forget the hearse with Safety first. 

Prepare & prevent instead of repair & repent. 

Don't just preach safety, profit from it. 

"Working safely keeps everyone working." 

A "Safety" attitude is one that never hurts to take home with you. 

The difference between preaching and practicing Safety is measured one Safety Rep at a time. 

6" of bruise is better than 6' under - Buckle up! 

Safety is something you learn from the start
Being accident free is doing your part 

Safety is a frame of mind
So concentrate on it -- all the time 

Safety is like a lock
But you are the key 

Before you do it, take time to think through it. 

Accidents hurt ---- Safety doesn't. 

Tomorrow - Your reward for working safely today. 

Know safety - No injury. -- No safety - Know injury. 

Safety... A commitment to yourself. 

Safety... Always in season. 

Safety first, to last. (a Russ M. Original, 3-21-96) 

Safety first makes us last. 

Safety rules are your best tools 

The safe way is the only way 

You can eat with false teath, you can walk with a wooden leg, you can even hear with a hearing aid, but you can't see with a glass eye. 

Use your eyes, don't lose them. 

Lift smart, think, then start. 

Caution: Read, then proceed. 

Invest in tomorrow. Practice safety today. 

Safe crane operation is uplifting. 

Safety Clicks in 96 

Safety never hurts! 

Safety begins with teamwork 

Your future brightens with safety 

The safeway is the best way 

Our aim, no accidents 

Get the safety habit 

Safety is everybody's job 

Safety pays all ways 

The best safety device is a safe worker 

The right way is the safe way 

Take the extra step for safety 

Think safety 1st 

Safety is not an accident 

Safety...it's my job 

First...safety...last 

Knock out...accidents 

Safety and quality go hand in hand 

Make safety a priority 

Think safety before you start 

Don't put your life on the line Think safety 

Work together...work safely 

Take time out for safety 

Safety pays 

Safety starts with me 

Safe and healthy! 

Make safety a part of your workday 

Keep safety in mind. It will save your behind. 

Don't be a fool, cause safety is cool, so make that your rule. 

Safety will set you free. 

One safe act can lead to another. 

Keep your eyes on safety. 

Dare to be aware. 

Take safety home for the holidays. ( a good december slogan) 

You are the key! Make Palo Verde accident free. 

Dig in your heels against accidents. 

Van safety...Drive it home. 

Safety turns me on. 

Let's take ladder safety a step at a time. 

Safety is our life line. 

Safety...Been there, done that. 

Safety...Did it, done it, doing it tomorrow 

Safety is of the essence. 

Fail Safety and it will fail you. 

Safety ventured, safety gained. 

Safety steps... The walk of life. 

Ladder safety has it's ups and downs. 

Safety ... Takes just a few seconds. 

Safety...it's where we want to go today. 

Safety, it's the real thing. 

Safety isn't just a slogan, it's a way of life. 

Team Safety. It's just good business. 

Close call... Don't ignore it, report it. 

As temperatures rise, stay safety wise. ( a summer slogan) 

Practice Fire Safety. Watch what you heat. 

Learn not to burn.(probably copywrited) 

Safety - the food for life 

Safety is for life - just do it 

If you leave accidents behind don't leave a forwarding address 

Put safety in your head when you get out of bed 

Safety- standards we set to accomplish the goals we strive for 

Don't fix the blame , fix the problem 

Positive attitudes have positive influence on safety 

Safety is the key to life - don't get locked out 

Safety is the light .... Let it shine 
Slogans that have won 


Hearing protection is a sound investment. 

Apply your good intention to accident prevention 

Do your work with pride, put safety in every stride. 

A good attitude makes safety work for you. 

Safety will improve, by controlling every move. 

Safety's alive... In 95. 

Safety is a working tool. 

Safety is a 2 way street... Look both ways. 

Safety is as safety does. 

Make it your mission, not to live with and unsafe condition. 

Generating safety... Is a mega-watt savings. 

Near miss? Don't ignore it, report it. 

Be alert! Accidents hurt 

Safety works when people work together 

Don't be a fool, use the proper tool. 

Safety, a race to zero. 

Chance takers are accident makers 

Get smart! Use safety from the start. 

Think smart before you start. 

When you gamble with safety ... You bet your life. 

Possible ideas for graphics and logos 

Picture this, a 4 leaf clover (green of course) in the background with the words "Our Safety doesn't depend on Luck". 

Gag safety slogans (DON'T SEND THESE IN) 

Ladder safety has it's ups and downs. (also works with elevator and escalator safety) 

Safety is great unless you're late. 

Safety's fine if you got the time. 

A hardhat on your head keeps you from being dead 

If you don't go to work, you can't get hurt 

Don't watch her behind. Keep safety in mind! 

Safety's OK if you got all day. 

Safety's alright if you got all night. 

Safety slogans are nifty - Give me my fifty. (Charlie Balogh 080296) 

When safety is a factor, call in a contractor. 

Work Safely and Carry a Big Lunch Box 

Be Safe at Work Today; Call In Sick 

Don't Fall Asleep At Work and Get Your Head Caught In a Splicing Bar. 

Don't Get Papercuts; They Hurt 

Mine Eyes Have Seen The Gory Of The Coming Of The Blood,
It Is Pouring Down My Forearm In A Bright Red Crimson Flood. 

Safety Shoes To House Your Toes; Safety Glasses on Your Nose. 

Your Wife Will Spend Your 401K; If You Get Killed At Work Today. 

Crushed Hands Or Missing Fingers May Affect Your Golf Swing. 

Consider yourself hugged 

If one synchronized swimmer drowns, do the rest have to drown too? 

Safety is redundant!!!!! 

Safety is an administrative requirement.​


----------



## maged_man (24 يونيو 2008)

وهذا رابط لموقع به العديد من الإشارات الخاصة بالسلامة وذلك حسب المواصفات القياسية العالمية

http://www.safetysignshop.com/acatalog/General_Warning_Signs_.html


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (25 يونيو 2008)

عبارات معبرة
تعبر عن المعنى الحقيقي للسلام

كما ان الموقع جيد يمكن الاستفادة منه للحصول على علامات السلامة 

بارك الله فيك


----------



## علي الحميد (25 يونيو 2008)

ولا تشيل بخاطرك يا مهندس غسان .. جهزة 24 بوستر ورفعتهم وسأضعهم هناك بالتدريج


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (26 يونيو 2008)

تسلم أخ علي
نتمنى أن تبدأ بوضعهم بأقرب وقت


----------



## maged_man (26 يونيو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
شكر أخي على المرور ... وأتمنى أن نرفع هذه العلامات فعلا
وهذا رابط لموقع به العديد من العلامات .. أرجوا أن ينفعنا الله به


http://www.westernsafetysign.com/products_safetysigns.htm#danger


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (28 يونيو 2008)

maged_man قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> شكر أخي على المرور ... وأتمنى أن نرفع هذه العلامات فعلا
> وهذا رابط لموقع به العديد من العلامات .. أرجوا أن ينفعنا الله به
> 
> ...


 
موقع ممتاز
بارك الله فيك


----------



## رشا جزراوي (22 سبتمبر 2008)

السلامة دليل لعمل الانسان


----------



## جل اطفاء (23 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ahmedaborahma (13 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا يا اخي وفي ان شاء الله مجموعة لافتات عبارة عن M.s.d.s. لبعض المواد الكيماوية من تصميم العبد لله جاري ارفاقها بالقريب العاجل ان شاء الله


----------



## hammhamm44 (7 ديسمبر 2008)

thanks very much


----------



## mohamed abdel all (13 يناير 2009)

عزيزى منتدى ملتقى المهندسين
تحية أبعثها من قلبى الى هذا المنتدى العظيم والذى أتعلم منة الكثير
لى رجاء وهو أريد ترجمة (لوحات السلامة)بالعربى
وأكون شاكرا 
صديق للمنتدى
mohamed abdel all


----------



## سيفتي (28 فبراير 2009)

مجهود رائع فعلا شكرا لكل من ساهم في هذا الموضوع


----------



## جمال سعدالله (23 مارس 2009)

*شكر وتقدير*

أشكر القائمين على هذا الملتقي واشكرهم أيضا علي المعلومات المفيدة فى مجال السلامة وعلى اللوحات الإرشادية :75:


----------



## sohelo (2 ديسمبر 2009)

فعلا موضوع مفيد وانا ابدي استعدادي لعمل تعليقات عربية على الملصقات وجزيتم خيرا


----------



## م/وائل أصلان (2 ديسمبر 2009)

الإخوة الأعزاء:
من أفضل ما رأيت فى هذا الموضوع وضع مرآة فى مستوى نظر الإنسان فى أماكن متفرقة ويكتب عليها

" هذا هو الشخص المسئول عن سلامتك"

أى أن كل شخص هو المسئول الأول عن سلامته ​


----------



## meshosafe (18 مارس 2010)

أشكرك جداً جداً وجزاك الله خيراً


----------



## safety113 (18 مارس 2010)

*السلامة مسؤولية الجميع*

شكرا للجميع
وهذا شعار عام​
*Safety is Everybody’s **Responsibility*​

*السلامة *​
*مسؤولية الجميع*​


----------



## alv (19 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## ziyadku (28 أبريل 2010)

شكرا على المجهود


----------



## ابراهيم عبدالخالق (1 مايو 2010)

يريت تفيدون بمرفقات اسهل من كده


----------



## civilwalid (15 مايو 2010)

مشكور وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## علي عبدالله 83 (3 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيكم على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## مصطفي وضياء (22 أغسطس 2010)

_*فين الوحات*_


----------



## فارس الحقباني (24 أغسطس 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا على هذا المجهود الطيب ونتطلع الى المزيد


----------



## eng.mahmoud_shahin (1 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## abu jasser (4 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكور ع المجهود


----------



## mohamedmashaly (7 يوليو 2011)

thank you very much and best regards


----------



## علي الحميد (7 يوليو 2011)

مصطفي وضياء قال:


> _*فين الوحات*_



تجدها هنا

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t70608.html


----------



## نايش (28 ديسمبر 2011)

جهد مشورين عليه


----------



## محمد محمود خليل. (24 فبراير 2012)

شكر لك اخي


----------



## احمد السيدالعربى (23 مارس 2012)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## shahin90 (28 مارس 2012)

شكراااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## shahin90 (28 مارس 2012)

شكرااااااااااااا


----------



## shahin90 (28 مارس 2012)

شكرااااااااا


----------



## shahin90 (28 مارس 2012)

شكراااااااااا


----------



## shahin90 (28 مارس 2012)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## shahin90 (28 مارس 2012)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااا1


----------



## shahin90 (28 مارس 2012)

شكراا2


----------



## shahin90 (28 مارس 2012)

شكرااااااااااا3


----------



## shahin90 (28 مارس 2012)

شكراااااا4


----------



## shahin90 (28 مارس 2012)

شكراااااااا5


----------



## shahin90 (28 مارس 2012)

شكراااااااا6


----------



## shahin90 (28 مارس 2012)

شكرااااااااا7


----------



## shahin90 (28 مارس 2012)

شكرااااااااااا 8


----------



## shahin90 (28 مارس 2012)

شكراااااااااااا9


----------



## shahin90 (28 مارس 2012)

ششكراااا 11


----------



## shahin90 (28 مارس 2012)

شكرااا 22


----------



## shahin90 (28 مارس 2012)

شكرا 33


----------



## shahin90 (28 مارس 2012)

شكرااا 55


----------



## shahin90 (28 مارس 2012)

شكرااا 88


----------



## shahin90 (28 مارس 2012)

شكرااا 777


----------



## shahin90 (28 مارس 2012)

اسف ...


----------



## basil.r (25 يونيو 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## waledfly (25 يناير 2014)

شكرا جزاكم اللة خيرا


----------

